# Red chili powder



## archeryrob (Oct 13, 2020)

Is this the same as Cayenne, or something else? I got a recipe I am working on and it said "red chili powder" and I used Ancho chili powder and it was bland.

Online reading is confusing me more.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 13, 2020)

Red chili powder is a blended product,  this is whats in McCormick's ; CHILI PEPPER, SPICES, SALT, SILICON DIOXIDE (ADDED TO MAKE FREE FLOWING), AND GARLIC.

ancho is a type of red chili, but alone its not super flavorful.


----------



## Gecko10 (Oct 13, 2020)

No. Cayenne is much more pungent and usually quite hot. There are many different blends of chili powder.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 13, 2020)

missed the Cheyenne question - its very hot.  not even close to the same as red chili pow.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 13, 2020)

Gonna have to post the brand and labeling.

Chile Powder seasoning mix is a blend of chiles and other spices.

Red Chile Powder if not specifically labeled as the particular variety, e,g, Ancho, is most likely a blend of chiles.

Cayenne pepper is ground cayenne pepper,
Crushed Red Pepper is typically crushed cayenne peppers.

Paprika... That's a whole other subject.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 13, 2020)

Long story.....
I just made this dish...  The flavor was AWESOME !!!
I'm a fan of Guajillo chilis now...   If you can find them in the bag and dry more than they come in the bag, the grind them...  Should be some awesome chili powder..  
No heat to speak of just flavor....  Many spice houses carry them...   I bought them from the Great American Spice company....


----------



## Gecko10 (Oct 13, 2020)

I get almost all my spices from this place.  Very wide variety.








						All Natural Gourmet Seasoning Blends, Organic Spices, Kosher Sea Salt
					

Shop for spices and much more: award winning bbq rubs, premium seasoning blends and organic spices; kosher sea salt and pepper grinders; everything bagel seasoning; natural sugars; gourmet gift collections, cocktail sugar and salt rimmers; Michelle Tam's Nom Nom Paleo seasoning powders; and...



					spices.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 13, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Long story.....
> I just made this dish...  The flavor was AWESOME !!!
> I'm a fan of Guajillo chilis now...   If you can find them in the bag and dry more than they come in the bag, the grind them...  Should be some awesome chili powder..
> No heat to speak of just flavor....  Many spice houses carry them...   I bought them from the Great American Spice company....



I love using dried chili's.  Lucky around here they everywhere.  I even seen some in Brookshire's last week.


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 13, 2020)

Ok so Red chili powder, chili powder, ancho chili powder and cayenne are all different


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 13, 2020)

The wife made me a recipe and just has Red chili powder. The more I read it is varying from Mild to hot and with out picking a brand they are all different.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 13, 2020)

We have a large Latino community during the harvest season...  W-M has a huge selection of chilis ....   I buy the big bags and dry them further in the oven...  then grind into powder....   Makes for some great mixed flavors or stand alone...

My collection....


----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> Is this the same as Cayenne, or something else? I got a recipe I am working on and it said "red chili powder" and I used Ancho chili powder and it was bland.
> 
> Online reading is confusing me more.


I can see how it could be. But, I do know the red chili powder and Cayenne are not the same.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 13, 2020)

To me that recipe is asking for the generic store chili powder.  It has it's place but there are some really tasty options, especially if you are into Mex or Tex Mex.  I am slowly trying as many as I can.  Very different results...  So far, my favorite is new mexican red.  Wife loves pasilla.  A blend of a few is usually what we do.  I prefer ground.  Just grabbed some mulato to play with.  https://www.diversivore.com/guide-to-mexican-chili-peppers/


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 13, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> Is this the same as Cayenne, or something else? I got a recipe I am working on and it said "red chili powder" and I used Ancho chili powder and it was bland.
> 
> Online reading is confusing me more.



There are ground chile powders, and chile powder blends. Each have a different slightly different flavor or use.  Ancho powder is generally made from a ripe (red) poblano.  I also have the dried green version which is still called poblano chile powder.   I have seen Ancho blends, so it's best to read the label.  If you buy single grind powders you can make your own blend too..

We have a couple of blends and several single pepper grinds.   Check out Pendery's selection of blend and single grinds.  They must have 50 choices.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 13, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Long story.....
> I just made this dish...  The flavor was AWESOME !!!
> I'm a fan of Guajillo chilis now...


That looks good!  Boy she really seared that beef.  Going to have to try.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 13, 2020)

For a close replacement to cayenne powder you should search out Chile de arbol in powder form. The two are cousins, with the de arbol being more of a pure Chile flavor, they both are very spicy.
I make my andouille with Chile de arbol vs cayenne


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 13, 2020)

I keep a wide variety of dried and prepared chiles in the pantry all the time.
Cayenne (powdered and crushed).
Ancho, Arbol, Guajillo, Pasilla, Hatch (hot and medium), Jalapeno, Habanero and a minced mix of several of the world's hottest chiles called 'Hillbilly Gunpowder'.
Paprika (hot, mild, smoked and sweet).

Today I used the arbol and guajillo powders in my red chile sauce for venison tacos.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 13, 2020)

zwiller said:


> To me that recipe is asking for the generic store chili powder.  It has it's place but there are some really tasty options, especially if you are into Mex or Tex Mex.  I am slowly trying as many as I can.  Very different results...  So far, my favorite is new mexican red.  Wife loves pasilla.  A blend of a few is usually what we do.  I prefer ground.  Just grabbed some mulato to play with.  https://www.diversivore.com/guide-to-mexican-chili-peppers/



Nice article!



 archeryrob
 I'm no pepper aficionado but I have cooked with em to make Mexican and Tex-Mex sauces.
If I wanted to try and make a "red" chili powder I think I would take ancho, pasilla, and guajilo and dry them up and grind them into a powder.  If you wanted some more heat I would add chile de arbol to that mix.
I think it would give you a better possibility of hitting the flavor u are wanting vs just going with ancho peppers. 

Me personally, I would add some additional peppers but in TX I have a number of options more readily available to me.  I have a direct source for chiletepin peppers which are HOT but the flavor is amazing!!!  I also have some chipotle powder i made by smoking green jalapenos but I messed up and put them over the chiletepins when i smoked em all... the tepin oils rose with the smoke and made the chipotle peppers SCORTCHING HOT!!!  The tepins are not nearly as hot since their oils floated up and into the jalapenos hahaha.

Finally, I've eaten red sauces that were made with New Mexico Red Chiles.  The sauce is earthy and amazing but really tastes more like a true Mexican sauce not a Tex/Cali/Other US -Mex sauce.   Maybe that is the red sauce you are actually needing vs just making a sauce from chili powder blends.  Heres a new mexico red chili powder: https://www.olivenation.com/new-mex...xjGPxBSOsjFRZsAd80DfGWV2hvcW_caUaAofAEALw_wcB

I hope this gives some room for thought.  Let us know where u land :)


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 13, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Red chili powder is a blended product, this is whats in McCormick's ; CHILI PEPPER, SPICES, SALT, SILICON DIOXIDE (ADDED TO MAKE FREE FLOWING), AND GARLIC.



I learned recently the point made above. Who knew?  Sugar can be an ingredient, too. 

I prefer to throw dried chilies in a blender and pulverize them to as close to powder as I can get. Fair warning, they can leave a red tint in your blender even after washing, but it wears off in time.


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 14, 2020)

I think I just learned the term "red" chili powder  is a rather ambiguous term. Its more what each separate spice mixer thinks, rather than a set type recipe.  

I am still working on the Chorizo idea and lots of Ancho power was damn plain. I am thinking along this line and the recipe has paprika already and maybe still using the chili powder but reducing it and adding cayenne for kick. I have come to the assumption I can only trust "red" chili powder if I stay with one brand of it. 


> 2 tbsp. Ancho chile powder OR substitute with a combination of
> 2 tbsp. paprika mixed with ½ tsp. cayenne powder *OR*
> 2 tbsp. paprika mixed with 1 tsp. red chili powder


----------



## zwiller (Oct 14, 2020)

Correct, very ambiguous.  For me, chilies are serious business and a big part of my success.  There is a whole other world outside of store bought "chili powder".  

If you are talking Mexican chorizo that is a fresh sausage: https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/chorizo-mexican
Calls for both paprika and cayenne.  Ancho in place of the paprika would work well.  That said, I would use New Mexixo red chile in place of both and predict it would be better.   These other chiles we are talking about bring more to the party than just color (paprika) and heat (cayenne).  Actually after just typing that out, making chrorizo with NM red sounds CRAZY good and I will have to make some.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 18, 2020)

Pendrey's has a couple they list as "red".









						Pendery's - World of Chiles and Spices
					

If you are looking for Spices, you have come to the right place. Pendery's carries an incredible variety of Spices, from all over the world, at great prices.




					penderys.com
				




Mild Bill's has one too.









						Chili Powder Blends
					

Chili powder blends contain ground chili peppers with any combination of cumin, garlic, salt and other spices.  Richer in flavor, chili powder blends serve as a great base for various types of chilis and sauces.  We carry a variety of blends that include Gebhardts and Mexene.  Most of our blends...



					www.mildbillsspices.com


----------

